# Looking for a girlfriend?



## Jamos83 (Apr 23, 2013)

any ladies want to give me a shot? 29, i work, im just really anxious snd cNt stand going anywhere, would like to have someone to talk to and maybe develop romantically and spend time together. 

thanks.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, let me know when that works out.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Have you looked in the desperate section?


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Have you tried being Ryan Gosling?


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Have you tried Limmy?


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Sure. I live on a ice raft near the South Pole (wifi works surprisingly well), is that going to be a problem?


----------



## boundforglorywt (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I thought you were asking me if i wanted a gf.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm a G.I.R.L does that count?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

good luck!


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

What, is this like that prince song or something?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## heavyrain11 (Jun 14, 2011)

wow, these threads seem to really bring out the worst in people. what's wrong with the guy asking if anyone's interested? yeah it might seem a bit desperate but then aren't a lot of people here when it comes to dating. 

Good luck to you


----------



## BiagioScanz444 (May 8, 2013)

Lol morons...

Why is it when this guy asks for a girlfriend he gets bashed and called desperate yet when a girl asks for a boyfriend she gets positive replies?










Truth is OP you're better off ignoring girls altogether. Wanting one is going to get you mocked by both sides, and women don't really want men back unless they're fat and ugly (thus making them desperate as well)


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

^Because men are despert. That's why some women feed on things like money because they know our sex drives make us weak to them. Women are in complete power.


----------



## BiagioScanz444 (May 8, 2013)

Mugen Souls said:


> ^Because men are despert. That's why some women feed on things like money because they know our sex drives make us weak to them. Women are in complete power.


Finally someone who sees the truth.


----------



## Marc999 (Mar 25, 2013)

Yup, why not. Give him credit for trying to socialize.


----------



## MissAnnThrope (Dec 25, 2011)

BiagioScanz444 said:


> Lol morons...
> 
> Why is it when this guy asks for a girlfriend he gets bashed and called desperate yet when a girl asks for a boyfriend she gets positive replies?


For one thing, OP's thread title is very misleading. Perhaps the repliers here are just p!ssed that instead of finding a girl offering herself to be someone's gf, it's yet another guy.


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

MissAnnThrope said:


> For one thing, OP's thread title is very misleading. Perhaps the repliers here are just p!ssed that instead of finding a girl offering herself to be someone's gf, it's yet another guy.


That too Missy


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

arnie said:


>


 Truer Edits have never been made.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

-guy makes thread looking for gf
-thread is filled with posts from men
-welcome to sas


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

I suggest you post a picture of yourself before you ask a girl to pay attention to you, might get more responses because right now I visualize something disturbing.


----------



## North (Jun 7, 2013)

A guy on a *social anxiety support forum *does something to come out of his comfort zone and try to find some happiness. First thing everyone does is judge him and swarm him like a bunch of insects. *What the **** is wrong with you people?*!


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

arnie said:


>


How deliciously ironic 



North said:


> A guy on a *social anxiety support forum *does something to come out of his comfort zone and try to find some happiness. First thing everyone does is judge him and swarm him like a bunch of insects. *What the **** is wrong with you people?*!


Normally I would have a quip about this being a social anxiety support forum, and not a dating site, but then I'd be a complete hypocrite.


----------



## AllstarRacer (Aug 7, 2012)

Id like to see a girl try this see how may responses she gets


----------



## Jones (Nov 15, 2012)

Thread closed. Conflicts.


----------

